# Problema al actualizar sys-libs/pam-0-99.8.1-r1[solucionado]

## djserg-i

Hola! Buenas a todos los que contruis este foro ya que es de gran utilidad.

Recientemente me he topado con la actualizacion de pam y no consigo saber que parametros de la configuracion de /etc/pam.d/ hay que cambiar. He estado leyendo la guia que Gentoo ofrece al respecto, la de pam-upgrade pero la verdad la encuentro más criptica que esclarecedora. Pense que si buscaba todos los paquetes que dependían de pam con equery d y los re-emergia quiza se establecian estos nuevos parametros peró al parecer tampoco. Agradeceria por parte de alguien que ya se haya encontrado con esto un poco de ayuda o  si alguien sabe si es un bug y como solucionarlo.

Gracias a todos.Last edited by djserg-i on Sun Nov 11, 2007 5:08 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## gringo

Parafraseando a la guía, si no has toqueteado nada por tu cuenta en la configuración de pam y la instalación es mas o menos reciente, simplemente actualiza y asegúrate de ejecutar el etc-update de toda la vida despues.

o tienes algún problema en concreto ?

saluetes

----------

## djserg-i

Hola gringo. Ante todo gracias por tu interes.

El problema está en que cuando empiezo a actualizar el paquete me dice que mi configuracion sigue el estandar viejo y intenta compilar pero hacia el final me dice que no puede continuar, como puedes ver:

Your current setup is using the pam_stack module.

 * This module is deprecated and no longer supported, and since version

 * 0.99 is no longer installed, nor provided by any other package.

 * The package will be built (to allow binary package builds), but will

 * not be installed.

 * Please replace pam_stack usage with proper include directive usage,

 * following the PAM Upgrade guide at the following URL

 *   http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/base/pam/upgrade-0.99.xml

y al final como te digo repite:

 * 

 * Your current setup is using the pam_stack module.

 * This module is deprecated and no longer supported, and since version

 * 0.99 is no longer installed, nor provided by any other package.

 * The package will be built (to allow binary package builds), but will

 * not be installed.

 * Please replace pam_stack usage with proper include directive usage,

 * following the PAM Upgrade guide at the following URL

 *   http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/base/pam/upgrade-0.99.xml

 * 

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-libs/pam-0.99.8.1-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                ebuild.sh, line 1711:  Called dyn_preinst

 *                ebuild.sh, line 1150:  Called pkg_preinst

 *   pam-0.99.8.1-r1.ebuild, line  162:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      check_old_modules || die "deprecated PAM modules still used"

 *  The die message:

 *   deprecated PAM modules still used

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/pam-0.99.8.1-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * 

!!! FAILED preinst: 1

 * Messages for package sys-libs/pam-0.99.8.1-r1:

 * 

 * Your current setup is using the pam_stack module.

 * This module is deprecated and no longer supported, and since version

 * 0.99 is no longer installed, nor provided by any other package.

 * The package will be built (to allow binary package builds), but will

 * not be installed.

 * Please replace pam_stack usage with proper include directive usage,

 * following the PAM Upgrade guide at the following URL

 *   http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/base/pam/upgrade-0.99.xml

 * 

 * 

 * Your current setup is using the pam_stack module.

 * This module is deprecated and no longer supported, and since version

 * 0.99 is no longer installed, nor provided by any other package.

 * The package will be built (to allow binary package builds), but will

 * not be installed.

 * Please replace pam_stack usage with proper include directive usage,

 * following the PAM Upgrade guide at the following URL

 *   http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/base/pam/upgrade-0.99.xml

 * 

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-libs/pam-0.99.8.1-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                ebuild.sh, line 1711:  Called dyn_preinst

 *                ebuild.sh, line 1150:  Called pkg_preinst

 *   pam-0.99.8.1-r1.ebuild, line  162:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      check_old_modules || die "deprecated PAM modules still used"

 *  The die message:

 *   deprecated PAM modules still used

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/pam-0.99.8.1-r1/temp/build.log'.

Intente tambien comprobar la existencia de este modulo en /etc/pam.d/:

# cd /etc/pam.d/

# fgrep "pam_stack" *

newrole:auth       required     /lib/security/pam_stack.so service=system-auth

newrole:account    required     /lib/security/pam_stack.so service=system-auth

newrole:password   required     /lib/security/pam_stack.so service=system-auth

newrole:session    required     /lib/security/pam_stack.so service=system-auth

run_init:auth       required    /lib/security/pam_stack.so service=system-auth

run_init:account    required    /lib/security/pam_stack.so service=system-auth

run_init:password   required    /lib/security/pam_stack.so service=system-auth

run_init:session    required    /lib/security/pam_stack.so service=system-auth

samba:# * changed Redhat's 'pam_stack' with 'include' for *BSD compatibility

y cambiar la configuracion tal como dice en el manual de actualizacion, pero sigue dando el mismo error.

No se si esto que te digo te aclara algo del problema. En cualquier caso gracias.

----------

## gringo

hasta donde yo sé, tendrás que comentar/ reemplazar todas esas entradas que hagan referencia a pam_stack. Buscando un poco en el foro me encuentro con este hilo en el que hablan de un problema similar al tuyo. A ver si te sirve de orientación.

Despues de hacerlo actualiza o reinstala tb. shadow, que he leído en algún lao que es mas que recomendable hacerlo.

saluetes  :Wink: 

----------

## djserg-i

Habia estado buscando en el foro pero había encontrado mucha cosa sobre el tema. Cuando llegue a casa probare reemplazando todo lo que dice en el hilo y despues de reiniciar intentare volver a compilar pam, ya te dire el resultado.

Gracias de nuevo.

Si alguien sabe algo más estaré agradecido, es como una espina que no consigo quitarme.

----------

## djserg-i

Sigo con el mismo problema. He sustituido todas las entradas de pam_stack en los archivos de /etc/pam.d por los que dice en la guia y en el hilo, pero sigue dando el mismo mensaje. 

La verdad me encanta Gentoo, pero si van a hacer una modificacion substancial en los archivos de configuración deberian ser un poco más esclarecedores.

Si alguien sabe algo más al respecto se lo agradecere.

----------

## pacho2

Si no modificaste nunca esas configuraciones, quizás es que esos ficheros son un residuo que ya no está siendo usando por ninguna aplicación, en la guía trae que para saber los ficheros "huerfanos" ejecutes:

```
qfile -o /etc/pam.d/*
```

Esos ficheros los podrás borrar si quieres (o si lo prefieres, los puedes mover a otro directorio :-/)

Saludos

----------

## djserg-i

Por fin. He buscado tal como me deciais los ficheros huerfanos, los he borrado y pam se ha actualizado correctamente.

Gracias por vuestra ayuda.

----------

## djserg-i

No se como se tiene que hacer para incicar que el problema esta solucionado.

----------

## dioskecho

Muchisimas Gracias, yo tuve el mismo problema y gracias a este post lo solucione.

----------

